# TiVo iOS App can be convinced to stream live TV over cellular in 2013, here's how



## tinkererguy (May 14, 2002)

To watch a live stream from your Roamio, there is a (clumsy) way to get it going:
TinkerTry.com/tivo-ios-app-can-be-convinced-to-stream-over-cellular-in-2013-heres-how

If you're not after a live program, it's admittedly easier to forget about my workaround and just download what you're trying to watch over cellular, using bradley's method:
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=510477&highlight=cellular+stream
Whichever way you choose, you'll want to keep a close eye on your data usage!


----------



## lickwid (Oct 2, 2005)

Neat trick, but it doesn't appear it'd work for users on grandfathered unlimited plans. Hotspot feature doesn't work. I've done the workaround mentioned in Bradley's method and it works fine. Obviously there's a delay, but works well enough even for live sports.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

yeah - I did the same thing with a friends MI-FI system. Actually, once you get it started you can walk away and your LTE connection will continue to work.

All you need to do is borrow a WIFI signal to initiate the stream.

As for the work around I documented, I would really like to know the difference in data usage between streaming and downloading.


----------

